# Es Bueno Gentoo Para Portatiles?

## Jer0

Hola!!!

  Quisiera saber sus experiencias sobre como Actua gentoo en Portatiles, ya que quisiera probar este o el Kubuntu para mi   lap, la pregunta más en genereral, ¿sera que reconosca todos los componentes de la lap (como Wifii, Bluetooth)? la lap es una HP Pavilion DV4000.

...........................

----------

## Stolz

Bienvenido al foro Jer0.

En Gentoo normalmente para que funcionen las cosas tienes que trabajarlo tu. Si estás dispuesto a dedicarle tiempo y a aprender, no te quepa la menor duda de que Gentoo seguramente sea la distribución con la que más soporte del hardware de tu laptop conseguirás.

Si no estas dispuesto a dedicar tiempo a leer documentación y configurar cosas a mano, o si esperas que sin tocar nada todo quede configurado, Gentoo no es para ti. Aunque dicho así asuste un poco, su documentación y la gran cantidad de guias que hay en los foros y en el wiki hacen las cosas mas fáciles de lo que parece.

----------

## diegomichel

prueba los dos...

yo he probado gentoo en mi portatil y me fue bien.

----------

## 1010101

Lo instale completito de livecd con un gerkenel all , me tomo hasta el touchscreen

DespuÃ©s para ganarle velocidad compile kernel y recompile sistema con mis flag como para ganarle mayor velocidad

Un aviÃ³n, te lo recomiendo y eso que antes tenia slackware.

 *Jer0 wrote:*   

> Hola!!!
> 
>   Quisiera saber sus experiencias sobre como Actua gentoo en Portatiles, ya que quisiera probar este o el Kubuntu para mi   lap, la pregunta mï¿½s en genereral, ï¿½sera que reconosca todos los componentes de la lap (como Wifii, Bluetooth)? la lap es una HP Pavilion DV4000.
> 
> ...........................

 

----------

## Noss

Yo precisamente hoy me pillo un portatil un acer a 900 euros que trae core 2 duo 120Gb de hd y 1Gb de ram... gráfica 7900 pero eso ya me importaba menos

El tema es a ver como me las ingenio para dar soporte a las unidades IDE con la placa, pues seguro que tira de jmicron o similar para ellas.... ya lo he intentado con varios kernels y ninguno me lo da bien... Bueno ya contqaré experiencias 

Probaré el parche http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/jmicron-ide-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.txt  del que hablaba slotz en otro hilo, y ya contaré experiencias. Paciencia el portatil me lo traen minimo en 2 semanas no hay en existencias....  :Sad: 

Eso sí, no pienso meter otra cosa que no sea gentoo y un windows emulado, por lo que pueda suceder

Un saludo!

----------

## jmp_

Yo no he tenido excesivos problemas con Gentoo en un Benq JoyBook R23E (Mobile Sempron 3000+ que no se calienta en exceso, mucho menos que los "pentium m") .

Los dos matices son que la Unichrome VIA es un poco jodida con Xorg si quieres aprovecharla y no usar el driver VESA, luego que la WiFi que incorpora (8011g) aunque soporta WPA en Linux no he logrado sacarle provecho como se podría hacerse con un chipset Prism u Orinocco.

Todavía no me he puesto a mirarlo bien, pero los dos problemas más importantes que te puedes encontrar es: problemas con la tarjeta de red wireless (la otra es una realtek normal si mal no recuerdo de manera que no hay problema) y la gráfica que incorpora.

No hay problema para tener Gentoo en ese portátil.

saludos.

----------

## darkelphos

Mi experiencia ha sido genial. Funciona el cambio de velocidad del pentium-m. La intel ya tiene soporte en xorg con aceleracion 3d. Y ya funciona el lector de tarjetas SD!  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo es la distro en mi opinion mas potente que existe (te lo compilas todo) y ademas total total libertad. Y su documentacion es genial. Ganas de leer y aprender es lo que hace falta, pero merece la pena.

La unica pega de poner gentoo en el portatil fue los dos dias compilado que me pegue al actualizar el gcc al 4.1... pobre bichito  :Sad: . 

Por lo demas muy recomendable.

Un saludo.

----------

## pacho2

Yo tengo lo tengo en un Asus Z92J y me funciona todo salvo la webcam integrada

Me va muy bien, y hasta el suspend2 funciona  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## elKano

Gentoo sirve para todo, desde la PDA hasta el servidor.

Lo que pasa es que de serie no te reconoce nada (bueno, quizás con genkernel, no lo he probado). Básicamente, instalar Gentoo consiste en construir un sistema adaptado. El sistema te ayuda a conseguir los materiales y ponerlos en su sitio, pero tendrás que elegirlos todos tú. Eso sí, existen prácticamente todos los necesarios, y los que aún no, están al caer.

En mi Acer, lo único que no está reconocido son los eventos 'enchufar y desenchufar cable de corriente', pero eso es debido al kernel: el soporte para Smart Batteries sólo existe a partir de la v.2.6.18, y no me apetece meterle un kernel testing. Lo demás, sin problemas  :Smile: .

----------

## pacho2

 *elKano wrote:*   

> Gentoo sirve para todo, desde la PDA hasta el servidor.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que de serie no te reconoce nada (bueno, quizás con genkernel, no lo he probado). Básicamente, instalar Gentoo consiste en construir un sistema adaptado. El sistema te ayuda a conseguir los materiales y ponerlos en su sitio, pero tendrás que elegirlos todos tú. Eso sí, existen prácticamente todos los necesarios, y los que aún no, están al caer.
> 
> En mi Acer, lo único que no está reconocido son los eventos 'enchufar y desenchufar cable de corriente', pero eso es debido al kernel: el soporte para Smart Batteries sólo existe a partir de la v.2.6.18, y no me apetece meterle un kernel testing. Lo demás, sin problemas .

 

Yo uso el kernel 2.6.18  :Wink: 

recuerda que puedes tener ambos kernels instalados, no tienes que quitar el antiguo, lo único que tienes que "mover" es el link de /usr/src/linux, dado que los drivers (como madwifi, ipw3945, nvidia) instalados con emerge siguen el link de /usr/src/linux para compilar los modulos para una versión dada del kernel.

Saludos

----------

## elKano

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *elKano wrote:*   Gentoo sirve para todo, desde la PDA hasta el servidor.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que de serie no te reconoce nada (bueno, quizás con genkernel, no lo he probado). Básicamente, instalar Gentoo consiste en construir un sistema adaptado. El sistema te ayuda a conseguir los materiales y ponerlos en su sitio, pero tendrás que elegirlos todos tú. Eso sí, existen prácticamente todos los necesarios, y los que aún no, están al caer.
> 
> En mi Acer, lo único que no está reconocido son los eventos 'enchufar y desenchufar cable de corriente', pero eso es debido al kernel: el soporte para Smart Batteries sólo existe a partir de la v.2.6.18, y no me apetece meterle un kernel testing. Lo demás, sin problemas . 
> ...

 

Lo sé y lo recuerdo, pero no veo para qué me interesaría. En este momento tengo un par de kernels instalados, siempre es asi, pero rara vez uso el secundario.

No, el tema es que hasta que no estabilicen el 2.6.18 vanilla, no sacarán el gentoo 2.6.18, y como me apetece seguir con esos parches y no tengo urgencia por tener eventos de batería, me da igual esperar un rato más. Hasta que algún día tenga un par de horas de aburrimiento y lo haga, si es que llega ese día  :Wink: .

----------

## pacho2

Yo sólo decía que yo uso el gentoo-sources-2.6.18 y el suspend2-sources-2.6.18 sin problemas  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## elKano

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Yo sólo decía que yo uso el gentoo-sources-2.6.18 y el suspend2-sources-2.6.18 sin problemas 
> 
> Saludos 

 

OK, estaba equivocado  :Confused: .

No sé, he estado mirando cada par de días y no lo veía aparecer... y ¡de pronto ahí está!

Gracias, en seguida lo probaré, me ha entrado curiosidad y tengo un rato...

----------

## elKano

Me ha costado pero ya funcionan el 'suspend2' y los eventos de batería.

Ahora sólo necesito descubrir por qué, al arrancar con el nuevo kernel, y loguearme (mediante qingy) directo a Xorg 7.0 + e17, el teclado no tira.

En cambio, cuando me logueo (tambien mediante qingy) directo a consola, e inmediatamente lanzo startx, todo va perfecto.

Creo que debe tener que ver con los problemas de qingy para parsear correctamente mis variables de entorno (path, editor, etc.). En fin.

----------

## el_Salmon

El problema es el tiempo de compilacion y el ruido que hacen los ventiladores al ponerse en marcha en el portatil. Si es posible usa distccd para acelerar la compilacion.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *elKano wrote:*   

> Me ha costado pero ya funcionan el 'suspend2' y los eventos de batería.
> 
> Ahora sólo necesito descubrir por qué, al arrancar con el nuevo kernel, y loguearme (mediante qingy) directo a Xorg 7.0 + e17, el teclado no tira.
> 
> En cambio, cuando me logueo (tambien mediante qingy) directo a consola, e inmediatamente lanzo startx, todo va perfecto.
> ...

 

Tu problema es el cambio del mapa de teclado, me ha sucedido ya algunas veces, en consola el teclado funciona perfecto, pero en las X cambia por español, ingles ó el definido en xorg.conf que no he modificado para mi teclado que es dell latino  :Razz:  , por eso donde va la tecla de - aparece = y donde va el ? esta _ ó -  :Very Happy:  , prueba a jugar con el teclado de xorg.conf.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo tengo un dell 1300 con video intel y funciona bien inclusive el 3D, aunque algunos juegos se quejan y no funciona a la perfección con opengl ó el xgl. Otra cosa que no he podido hacer es colocar resoluciones mayores a 1024x768, que se son soportadas por el chip  *Quote:*   

>   dell-1300  ~ # lspci
> 
>  00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> ...

 

y que he visto funcionar en el innombrable de mocoXP donde llega a ver 2048x1024 sin problemas. POr lo leido en otros foros gentoo al respecto creo que por ahora no podré alcanzar esas resoluciones más altas.

Todo lo demás funciona inclusive el modem que aunque no se usa mucho ahora es buena idea tenerlo a punto por si algun día hay que conectarse por dialup, enviar fax ó alguna otra cosa que pueda ameritar usarlo.

 *Quote:*   

>   dell-1300  ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

----------

## elKano

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *elKano wrote:*   Me ha costado pero ya funcionan el 'suspend2' y los eventos de batería.
> 
> Ahora sólo necesito descubrir por qué, al arrancar con el nuevo kernel, y loguearme (mediante qingy) directo a Xorg 7.0 + e17, el teclado no tira.
> 
> En cambio, cuando me logueo (tambien mediante qingy) directo a consola, e inmediatamente lanzo startx, todo va perfecto.
> ...

 

Uy no, si fuese eso estaría feliz. El problema es que se desactiva el teclado completamente, es como si lo hubiese desenchufado: no me funciona ni el Ctrl+Shift+Backspace para reiniciar las X. He comprobado que ocurre en el instante en que empiezan a cargarse los programas lanzados automáticamente por e17; tendré que quitarlos todos y empezar despacito a ver si encuentro el culpable.

Es extraño, de todos modos, que sólo ocurra cuando las X son lanzadas directamente por qingy y no desde la consola; y que me pase sólo con el nuevo kernel.

----------

## artic

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> no te quepa la menor duda de que Gentoo seguramente sea la distribución con la que más soporte del hardware de tu laptop conseguirás.

 

a que te refieres exactamente ????? 

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Yo no he tenido excesivos problemas con Gentoo en un Benq JoyBook R23E (Mobile Sempron 3000+ que no se calienta en exceso, mucho menos que los "pentium m")

 

Mi pentium m no se calienta apenas nada ,el que si se calentaba era mi pIV que al apoyarlo en las piernas se te freian.

La kubuntu la he probado y tira muy bien ,tienen el detalle de enviarte cd´s gratuitamente a tu casa ,en un periodo relativamente corto ,apt-get es muy comodo para evitar compilaciones y para andar con prisas.

En gentoo estaria bien un stage 3 para centrino , me desespera un poco compilarlo todo con gentoo cuando hay prisa,siempre fui de la opinion que deberian tener mas binarios en portage y no solo en paquetes tipo firefox o openoffice.

Ambas opciones son buenas.

----------

## Stolz

 *artic wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   no te quepa la menor duda de que Gentoo seguramente sea la distribución con la que más soporte del hardware de tu laptop conseguirás. 
> 
> a que te refieres exactamente ????? 

 

Pues a que, dado el carácter de meta-distribución de Gentoo, que te hace bajar a un nivel inferior respecto de otras distribuciones, obligándote a configurar las cosas a mano, leyendo documentación en vez de confiar en que algún empaquetador haya decidido incluir preconfiguraciones de tu dispositivo, sumando a que las versiones de los paquetes que de Gentoo suelen ser las mas recientes, las posibilites de conseguir hacerlo funcionar son más altas.

Por cierto, para que no quede fuera de contexto, lo ideal habría sido incluir en la cita el inicio de la frase  :Smile: 

----------

